
Show HN: VexFlow, a pure-JavaScript music notation and guitar tab renderer - zeroxfe
http://www.vexflow.com/
======
chazu
Vexflow has been on my list of things to play with for a long long time - I'm
glad to see it's getting lots of love from people with more
motivation/skill/time than myself. I think music education is definitely ready
for disruption - if you'll forgive the buzzword - and Vexflow seems to go a
long way towards enabling that.

------
thoman23
You seem to have accidentally (I assume) submitted a link to
[http://www.vexflow.com/tests/](http://www.vexflow.com/tests/).

~~~
dang
We took off the /tests part. If that's wrong, OP, please let us know at
hn@ycombinator.com.

